
GoatCounter 1.2: unique visits, events, password auth, and more - ciprian_craciun
https://www.arp242.net/goatcounter-1.2.html
======
ciprian_craciun
As a bonus, the author also released an user-agent parsing library for Go:

[https://github.com/zgoat/gadget](https://github.com/zgoat/gadget)

